# "we wer jest a going with the water"



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

Found a sweet letter written in 1939 in an old issue of American Whitewater from a trapper who went down the Rio Grande through the Santa Elena Canyon. It sounds like it was a pretty epic journey.
Ironically, my boyfriend and I were just talking the other day about what it was like in the olden days when people decided they wanted to explore a raging river of death.... it really makes you wonder what in the hell these people were thinking, and how difficult it must have been to find the way. 
Anyway, check it out...
Not only was it written in authentic frontier gibberish, it expressed a courage little seen in this day and age. 

American Whitewater - -SecurityGadget-explain


----------



## Junk Show Tours (Mar 11, 2008)

That's awesome.


----------



## daairguy (Nov 11, 2013)

nice


----------



## kayakga77 (Feb 18, 2013)

That was cool. I love the gibberish.


----------

